# Pet Door Sizing



## ChienRouge (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi!

First post here!

I'm looking to by a pet door to allow my V, Red, to go in and out to our fenced back yard as he pleases. I had always planned on installing one and was going to wait until he was full grown so that I could size it appropriately. But while Red is 12 weeks old, my wife is 20 weeks pregnant, and it's a bit of a workout for her to get up as frequently as the dog would like her to. So I think I may be installing a pet door sooner that I had planned.

This leaves me in a bit of a predicament for selecting a size. Could anyone recommend what size dog door to get for a full grown V? I'm thinking Red may be on the larger end of the scale as he was 25 lbs at his 12wk vet visit and I can still see noticeable growth daily.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Kevin


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

We bought our dog door at Home Depot for a "Large" dog. My two Vizslas (55 and 62 pounds) have no problem going through the door and their Lab cousin fits through it as well. This dog door that we have is an "extension" to the screen door. However, their are a few choices out there that may better suit your need.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We installed one in the screened porch last fall and when we had to start closing the sliding glass doors because of the heat we got one of the panels that fits the sliding glass doors. Both are large doors and our guys (both about 65 lbs) have no problem getting in and out, even at speed!!! On Mother's Day our son came to see Mom and he brought his dogs. One of them is a Dogo Argentino and 120 lbs. He saw our guys go through the doggie door and said "I can do that.". He got through the door OK although he scraped on all sides a little.


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello! We recently installed a size "large" Security Boss brand doggie door that fits into the screen door to allow our V, Roxie, to go in and out onto the deck. She is currently 6 months and 31 pounds and I am sure it will continue to be the right fit for her.

Good luck!


----------



## ChienRouge (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to all.

Roxie, We are considering the security boss as one of our options as well. I'd hate to impose, but can you tell me what height you mounted yours at?

Thanks again!
Kevin


----------

